# 2 radiators only work if on high (80 degrees)



## Katszoo (11 mo ago)

There are 21 radiators in the house and 2 of them aren't working. They used to work and I believe may have stopped working over time in the last 2-3 years. They are old cast iron and are almost side by side in the basement. There is only one bleed valve, and it's on the taller of the two.

Recent a plumber wasn't able to turn the bleed valve so added valves to the pipes going to/from the radiators to bleed the radiators. The pipes with the valves are about 4-5 feet above the top level of the radiators.

When the plumber added the valves, the system was drained. When it was refilled, all radiators in the house were bleed and a hose was hooked up to the exit /cold pipe of the 2 non-working radiators and a fair amount of water drained. The thermostat was then turned up to 80 to get the water circulating and the radiators heating more quickly. Since we've been trouble shooting, the pipe going into the radiators gets warm/hot but the other one stays cold - EXCEPT for when the heat was on high and then both radiators worked.

A different plumber came and was able to turn the only bleed valve. It seemed to help - The radiators felt slightly warmer than before (certainly not hot), and now they're not working again.

There are 2 pumps in the system and both are working.

I wonder if the 80 degree water increased the pressure and that was why it worked. The system pressure is at 15 degrees and I'm told it should stay between there and 20 degrees. 

Any ideas???


----------

